# Mercedes Unveils Hybrid-Electric DIESEL



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

4pipes said:


> Must be more than that, you can hear and feel hot air coming from the exhaust pipes.


Plus it makes a nice garage heater when it happens.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> :dunno: Maybe I was given bad information. I assumed the information was correct since I could not find sport package as an option on the MBUSA configurator.


This conversation got me curious enough to go and try the website today and it lets me pick the sports package for the Bluetec sedan.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

4pipes said:


> Must be more than that, you can hear and feel hot air coming from the exhaust pipes.


I'd be interested to know where the air is coming from to burn in the DPF then?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd be interested to know how long the burn itself is, once the extra fuel is injected. Would seem like there is a point of no return in regards to aborting out of the process.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

DnA Diesel said:


> I'd be interested to know where the air is coming from to burn in the DPF then?


My earlier question was to query those who believe that regeneration takes place after the vehicle has been shut down, where then is the source of air (and fuel) being provided to achieve the high temps required for DPF regeneration. I think that some are interpreting cooling fans as an actual continuation of the regen cycle.

This is not the case. Regen only occurs during engine operation, when diesel fuel is injected after the main combustion event. BMW's "ST607 - Introduction to Diesel Technology", page 127 refers:



> Soot particles have a relatively high ignition temperature. So, the exhaust temperature must be raised in order to initiate a regenera- tion phase. The exhaust temperature is raised by "post injection" events. *The DDE system triggers the injectors after initial combustion has taken place.* This raises the exhaust temperature, which in turn burns off the accumulated soot particles.
> 
> The DDE will initiate regeneration every 300 to 500 miles depend- ing on several factors. Mostly, the regeneration is transparent to the driver. There may be a light loss of power for a short period while the soot is burned off...
> 
> ...


A vehicle cannot regenerate its particulate filter with the engine shut down. There are no systems independent of the common-rail to inject fuel into the diesel oxidation catalytic converter (DOC) and PDF to provide temperatures above the minimum 240ºC and into the required 580º-610ºC ranges.

I still don't think the fan after shutdown is anything other than use of the radiator cooling fan(s) to provide cooling to the engine bay if the vehicle was shut down during a regeneration cycle.

Regards
D.


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, that makes sense to me. Maybe what I feel at the rear of the car is high temperature air ducted from the front where the cooling fans are providing the flow. Also, maybe there is a duct that opens near the DPF so cool air can circulate through the exhaust. Next time I hear it running I'll pay more attention to the exhaust flow and temperature.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

4pipes said:


> Well, that makes sense to me. Maybe what I feel at the rear of the car is high temperature air ducted from the front where the cooling fans are providing the flow. Also, maybe there is a duct that opens near the DPF so cool air can circulate through the exhaust. Next time I hear it running I'll pay more attention to the exhaust flow and temperature.


Perhaps the full forward underbody cladding vents some of the engine bay air out underneath the rear?


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll check that out, but I seem to remember the first time I witnessed the cycle I had to move my hand from the exhaust flow because of the heat.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> This conversation got me curious enough to go and try the website today and it lets me pick the sports package for the Bluetec sedan.


You are right...just worked for me too. Oh well....guess the E350BT was not in the cards for me:dunno:. It is a shame that you cannot get the AMG wheels from the factory...if I were to have purchased a E350BT I would have had to spring for the AMG wheels myself at a cost of , I assume, 2k or more because those sport wheels that come with the BT are just awful. That teaches me that Benz sales people are just as ignorant as some BMW sales people. Or maybe he thought telling me that sport was not available would make me more interested in the non-sport model he had on the lot.....:thumbdwn: Long story short..I am really growing to love my F10 (after my initial reservations went away). I suspect that I will keep this one until BMW brings over the diesel version of the F10 (which I suspect will be after the LCI update in 2014-2015) and, depending on the cost of the 535d/550d, I will then decide if the fuel economy benefits are justified by the price premium versus keeping my current F10.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

DnA Diesel said:


> Well at least you qualified your definition using "finger quotes."
> 
> That 1km is 1km more than your or my 335d can do on electric alone...
> 
> ...


I just read the following today, wonder if that still makes it a "hybrid" ...


> Toyota says the plug-in compact hybrid can be driven for up to 15 miles in an all-electric mode


----------

